# بوادر شهر الخير "شهر رمضان"



## ابن سينا (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في شهر من كل عام هجري نعود بذاكرتنا إلى ليلة مباركة, ليلة تتنزل في الملائكة غبطة وسرورًا واحتفاءً بتزيل الكتاب من لدن العزيز الرحيم, ليلة نعيش فيها بنشوة النصر ولذة الإيمان,ليلة نعيش فيها مع غزوات الرسول وفتوحات الخلفاء من بعده,ليلة هي خير من الف شهر,ليلة كلها سلام حتى طلوع الفجر.
يقول الله تعالى في سورة القدر:"ِإنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ{1} وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ{2} لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ{3} تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِّن كُلِّ أَمْرٍ{4} سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ".
في هذا الشهر الفضيل يفتح الله أبواب السماء ,وتتنزل رحمته على العالمين,وتصفد فيه الشياطين بسلاسل وقيود,وتفوح رائحة المسك,وتضاعف الحسنات,فسارعوا إلى الخير وفعله,ليضاعف لكم حسناتكم.وجردوأ الأنفس من الحقد والغل وعدم المسؤولية ,ولتهتموا بأمور المسلمين.
واشحذوا الهمم, وشمروا عن السواعد...وهيا إلى مرضاة الله.
حدث النَفْسَ,هيّج النفس=قد دنا شهر الخير والقُدُس
طهّر قلبك,غذِّ الفؤاد=ندّي راحك,وصن اللعَس
ثلاثون يومًا,فانوي المسك من=الفجر حتى الشمسُ ترمُس


----------



## أمل مشرق (19 يوليو 2010)

بوركت يا ابن سينا 

و بارك الله في علمك و عملك


----------



## howkman (24 يوليو 2010)

والله اني ادعوا الى مقاطعة باب الحاره ووقف هذه الشخصيات الاسطوريه


----------



## tsne (24 يوليو 2010)

اللهم بلغنا رمضان واغفر لنا واحسن خاتمتنا واياكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

